# no solvent?



## CMYKate

Hi all - I'm a beginning painter. I've worked with acrylics and found the fast drying time a big problem. I'd rather use oils, but I don't want the toxic solvent fumes in my home. I've heard that there are ways to work with oils without using turpenoid. Is that true? Does anyone know how to get around the turps problem? Thanks in advance-


----------



## Eric Person

You can just use the turpenoid to clean your brushes. You can get a jar with a lid, clean the brushes then close it. As for using it on the canvas, I do use it occasionally to thin paint or to remove paint, just keep the window open, keep the painting in a different room from where people sleep for the first week of drying. Toss brushes in a sink after cleaning them; wash the turponoid off with water. Turponoid solvent is less toxic than regular turpentine or other agents. You'll be fine.


----------



## mama2pumpkins

It always amazes me how some people assume that because there is no odor there is no danger. Turpenoid does have harmful vapors. It says so on the front of the bottle. Turpenoid Natural is safe but is only used for brush cleaner, not for painting medium. 

I paint with very few mediums.


----------

